# Any interest from anyone - going in on SB oils together? ALSO a question about spindle cone lube.



## Thoro (Mar 10, 2014)

I need to get "the oils" together for my lathe.  I've considered the "kit" oil from *bay.  But I thought, heck, why not just buy 1 gal of each(far too much for me alone) and split it between 1 or two fellas with the need for superior lubricants!


So I'm putting the feelers out here to see if anyone would be interested in going in on some jugs of oil with me?

Also, what you you guys using  as lube in your spindle cones and back gears?


----------



## Halligan142 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: Any interest from anyone - going in on SB oils together? ALSO a question about spindle cone lube*

For spindle cone it's either spindle oil every time you use the back gears or grease checked and topped off every six months or so.  Same for the back gear shaft. I personally use super lube brand ptfe (Teflon) bearing grease.  The original recommended grease is from Roy dean products and can still be had off of e-bay.  For the open gears I use Cling brand open gear and wire rope oil.  It's tacky, sticks to the gears nice and quiets them down but it's not so sticky as grease so its less likely to hold chips and can be easily cleaned off.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Any interest from anyone - going in on SB oils together? ALSO a question about spindle cone lube*

For my back gears and spindle cone I purchased the recommended grease of ebay, I also purchased the oil kit. It has lasted me quite some time and I oil my lathe well before every use, been in operation over a year now and I still have plenty of oil in the bottles. I think I use the type c the most and will probably just buy a gallon of it when the time comes to refresh my supply. I would buy the kit to start and see how fast you use it.


----------



## omni_dilletante (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Any interest from anyone - going in on SB oils together? ALSO a question about spindle cone lube*

I am about a month ahead of you.  I have already purchased a gallon of each. If you want I can sell some to you.

I purchased these containers from amazon.  I am pretty happy with them.  They do not leak and the spout is long enough to reach most places in need of oil.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Any interest from anyone - going in on SB oils together? ALSO a question about spindle cone lube*

don't have an SB.  What are these mysterious 'recommended oils' you speak of?  There is no conversion chart?


----------



## Kernbigo (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Any interest from anyone - going in on SB oils together? ALSO a question about spindle cone lube*

just order yesterday, good price http://bluechipmachineshop.com/bc_blog/cart/


----------



## omni_dilletante (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Any interest from anyone - going in on SB oils together? ALSO a question about spindle cone lube*

See this web page for a description of the Magic South Bend Oils



Thomas Paine said:


> don't have an SB.  What are these mysterious 'recommended oils' you speak of?  There is no conversion chart?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Any interest from anyone - going in on SB oils together? ALSO a question about spindle cone lube*

ok got it. thanks

spindle 10
hydraulic 32
hydraulic 68
waylube 68


----------



## Thoro (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Any interest from anyone - going in on SB oils together? ALSO a question about spindle cone lube*



woodtickgreg said:


> For my back gears and spindle cone I purchased the recommended grease of ebay, I also purchased the oil kit. It has lasted me quite some time and I oil my lathe well before every use, been in operation over a year now and I still have plenty of oil in the bottles. I think I use the type c the most and will probably just buy a gallon of it when the time comes to refresh my supply. I would buy the kit to start and see how fast you use it.



Did you get the pint portions or quarts?

- - - Updated - - -



Halligan142 said:


> For spindle cone it's either spindle oil every time you use the back gears or grease checked and topped off every six months or so.  Same for the back gear shaft. I personally use super lube brand ptfe (Teflon) bearing grease.  The original recommended grease is from Roy dean products and can still be had off of e-bay.  For the open gears I use Cling brand open gear and wire rope oil.  It's tacky, sticks to the gears nice and quiets them down but it's not so sticky as grease so its less likely to hold chips and can be easily cleaned off.



I thought about the Roy Dean grease, but it seems so expensive. Does the super lube seems to stay in the cone alright? And is it thin enough to get into the plain bearings of the cone an back gears? 

Where did you find the cling gear lube?

- - - Updated - - -

Thank you all for your replies so far


----------



## Halligan142 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Any interest from anyone - going in on SB oils together? ALSO a question about spindle cone lube*

Haven't had a problem with grease migrating out of the cone or back gear shaft.  I did grease it on a full tear down so I brushed the grease in the cone and back gear shaft before reassembling everything and then I topped it off with a grease needle through the ports.  The cling open gear lube I'm pretty sure came from McMaster Carr if I remember correctly.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Any interest from anyone - going in on SB oils together? ALSO a question about spindle cone lube*



Thoro said:


> Did you get the pint portions or quarts?
> 
> - - - Updated - -
> 
> ...



I can't remember, tall round bottles with squirt tips and caps. Bought all four in a kit. Last a long time.


----------



## Vince_O (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Any interest from anyone - going in on SB oils together? ALSO a question about spindle cone lube*

For whats its worth, I get my oil from Blue Chip, lasts a long time I get the small bottels


----------



## Kernbigo (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Any interest from anyone - going in on SB oils together? ALSO a question about spindle cone lube*

I got mine the other day from blue chip great product and price


----------

